# Fuel Tank Free to a good home



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Free to anyone willing to pick up or meet, Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area. 
I think it is a 12 gallon
Has a Yamaha male connector.
approx 15 years old but has no leaks.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Good on you, hope a MS'r can use it.


----------

